# My Pics



## BBUK (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd add my pics from earlier this year, If anyones in Herts I just bought my gym. Discounts for UK MUSCLE members wellcome.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking sharp bro!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BBUK, you look awsome. Great build. Massive legs. Very impressive.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

excellent shape and size, and welcome to UK-M, hope the gym goes well for you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh sorry mate, welcome to the board.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You look great bro!!

What is your diet and training routine like?


----------



## andy78139 (Oct 11, 2004)

wow, really good, a great back double bi, really shows a great v-taper.

Whats your stats?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i agree, looking real good

oooooh, more smileys, i didnt know all these were at my disposal.... :bounce:


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

#Looking sharp man, welcome, sure you'll make a good addition to the board..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome hamstring and outer quad development

and superb upper body


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bloody hell man im impressed like someone said whats ur stats?? how long have u been trainin?? i guess u compete yeah?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

you can see muscle stirations! wow


----------



## BBUK (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Guys

Thanx for the great compliments. Yeah I did compete last year in the NABBA. had a year off now im back as Ive just bought my gym here in the UK

Stats are : -

Chest 48

Arms 18

Quads 28

Waist 32

Neck 19

Calves 19

190lbs at 5'6'

Maybe I could be the next Lee Priest, hey who knows (but i will never be a Pro).

Cheers Lads for welcoming me aboard.

BBUK


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice stats mate. How much did you weigh in those two pic?


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey.....Nice work! You look awesome!! Very lean with nice mass to boot!

Lee Priest had better look out!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Lovely physique, and those calves look awesome on the side chest pic.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking good mate, what sort of diet have you kept to to get that lean?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You look really good bro.

Great body.

Wow, I am impressed. I like the second photo with the massive hamstrings. Looks like you were carring more muscle on that photo and look really strong.


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

You look mint mate, its nice to see someone who lean and with plenty of mass. Good Work.


----------



## BBUK (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Guys

Thanx for the great comments and inspiration, to stay in shape I have a great metabolism so its easy for me to stay in a good shape most of the year. But I only do cardio 4 times a week when cutting, and only 30mins each session. Off seaon i dont do any really just running to open the gym when im late.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

BBUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanx for the great comments and inspiration, to stay in shape I have a great metabolism so its easy for me to stay in a good shape most of the year. But I only do cardio 4 times a week when cutting, and only 30mins each session. Off seaon i dont do any really just running to open the gym when im late.


Lucky git. Im up to 11/2 hours non workout days (45mins am and 45 mins pm) and 45mins am on workout days. Ive still got flab to shift too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BBUK said:


> Off seaon i dont do any really just running to open the gym when im late.


lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

what time do you open the gym up?


----------



## BBUK (Jul 9, 2003)

I open my gym at 7 am i do my training around 5.30am as im not a night training person as it closes at 10pm. I got guys that wanna train with me and know the secrets but only the select few but im working through em as they keep burning out on me.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you ever heard of " THE FUTURE " ?, dude if you stick around you,ll get to meet him, he,d probably think he could work out with you, lol this guy curls 100kg for reps:rolleyes: , on a serious note you are in excellent shape, good stuff.


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Looking very good mate, where in herts is your gym?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I've seen you compete but cant think where

you do resemble Paul Lock a little but I cant quite remember your name

looking good though, its all there mate


----------



## delts33 (Jan 3, 2005)

those two pictures are NOT that guy. The first picture is of USA competitor TJ Schoenborn. The second is of canadian bodybuilder Dan Dufresene. He is posing as other people all. he's even tried to pretend he was them on yahoo chats. Beware of fakes all.


----------



## delts33 (Jan 3, 2005)

oh and to BBuk, i've already emailed both of those bodybuilders to let them know someone else is using their pictures and claiming to be them. Dan happens to be a friend of mine as well and TJ and i email quite frequently.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

How do we know Delts is legit?

It's quite disconcerting that someone would got to the trouble of posting there photo's and stats and it all be a lie? Why would someone do that it's f*****g weird! What would they have to gain?

So I for one hope BBUK is legitimate cos if he isn't then I am starting to worry about 'the future' and his fellow crackpots multipliying.

SD

Addition: Now that I look at it, those pictures are definately two different people, if for no other reason than the tattoo on the right arm which only appears in the Nov pic. There are some odd people out there in cyberspace, creepy!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

delts33 said:


> those two pictures are NOT that guy. The first picture is of USA competitor TJ Schoenborn. The second is of canadian bodybuilder Dan Dufresene. He is posing as other people all. he's even tried to pretend he was them on yahoo chats. Beware of fakes all.


I thought I had seen those pics before!!!

Cheers delts


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

delts33 said:


> those two pictures are NOT that guy. The first picture is of USA competitor TJ Schoenborn. The second is of canadian bodybuilder Dan Dufresene. He is posing as other people all. he's even tried to pretend he was them on yahoo chats. Beware of fakes all.


Good catch mate!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

om not trying to look the coolest guy on here (doesnt take much effort lol) but i noticed first glimpse it just looks like a diff guy i mean look at the size difference in his feckin 'ed for starters


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

None of us saw that there was no tatoo in the first pic?...............lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I only looked at one of the pics and was too jealous to look at any more!LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I`m suprised none of ya noticed that they were different people,I noticed on first veiw,his calve attatchments gave him away,the first pic high calves,second pic full length calves,not to mention his waist and taper from first to second.

LOL I`ve got eyes like a ****house rat,lmao.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> I`m suprised none of ya noticed that they were different people,I noticed on first veiw,his calve attatchments gave him away,the first pic high calves,second pic full length calves,not to mention his waist and taper from first to second.
> 
> LOL I`ve got eyes like a ****house rat,lmao.


Then why didn't you say anything.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

cos I only just seen the bloody pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> cos I only just seen the bloody pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Damn Cookie back off on the coffee.........lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good catch Delts i was wondering why on the Nov pic his Calf development was soo much better than the rear dbl bi shot.....

i am glad in a way as i am 5'5.5" and approx 190lbs on stage and i look good but hell not that good.......lol..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, what a joke.

Good call Delts.

I should ban that guy but I want him to belly up to the facts.

He wont post anyway.


----------



## BBital (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey BBUK, I have to be in Herts for a week, for work... What's the name ofyour gym? where is it? Cheers mate


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

^^^^^^^lol you not read this thread then ^^^^^^^


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

BBital said:


> Hey BBUK, I have to be in Herts for a week, for work... What's the name ofyour gym? where is it? Cheers mate


LMAO :withstupi


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats why he done it so that everyone would go to his bloody gym, read the post again and every time BBUK posts he is on about his gym!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Real nice physique bro!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This is me last year and I've got my own gym anyone wanna train with me?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> This is me last year and I've got my own gym anyone wanna train with me?


Yea I will. But you dont have what it takes to be a real champion...........lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

winger said:


> Yea I will. But you dont have what it takes to be a real champion...........lol.


I hope one day to be a Mr Olympia - then I wanna be in charge of an American state so I can feel up young ladies 

Do you think I have a chance?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I hope one day to be a Mr Olympia - then I wanna be in charge of an American state so I can feel up young ladies
> 
> Do you think I have a chance?


Yep, I think you do!

Next you will be telling me you want to be in movies and be a big star! :rolleye11


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I would but I can't act, do you think I should give it a go anyway? I did have a dream about a barbarian...... 

:lift:


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

^^

LMAO at those two


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I would but I can't act, do you think I should give it a go anyway? I did have a dream about a barbarian......
> 
> :lift:


Yea Red Sonia!........lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL man red sonja was my fave film when i was younger!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> LOL man red sonja was my fave film when i was younger!


Last year? :rolleye11


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Last year? :rolleye11


dont hate old timer or i'll break ur hip   :gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> dont hate old timer or i'll break ur hip   :gun:


I could never hate mate. I love kids...........lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL bastard!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

what a sad ****, only just noticed. Where do we get these sad little losers from?!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

??


----------

